# Part Time Job for Student in Thessaloniki



## suryamailz (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll be moving to Thessaloniki in a month for my education purpose and as per the Visa norms I can work for 20 hours/Week . So just wanted some help on where to find and the do's and don't's . Tips will be helpful .
Thank You !


----------



## ann.les (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, 

Welcome to Thessaloniki. The best thing you can do is search a job through dasta.auth.gr if you know greek or else, send an e-mail to [email protected] and ask for their help. It is the career service provided by Aristotle University and they should be able to help you, as they gather a variety of jobs offers. 
Wish you luck, 

Ann





suryamailz said:


> I'll be moving to Thessaloniki in a month for my education purpose and as per the Visa norms I can work for 20 hours/Week . So just wanted some help on where to find and the do's and don't's . Tips will be helpful .
> Thank You !


----------



## suryamailz (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot Ann, this information is a like a light to me in a dark cave 
I'll surely mail them right away!


----------

